# I think they like each other....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nothing sweeter than looking down where my boys are hanging out together like this.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Aren't they cute!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Mine is laying next to me she caught me taking her picture lol


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Love it! I love when they’re asleep on each other!! I looked down last week and Stella had her paw on Noelle’s back as they were both sleeping beside each other!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

great photo, love seeing the kindness


----------

